# Mountain Bikers!



## nug thug (Jan 31, 2012)

What's up? I use to have a thread in a different toking forum about mountain biking to help give stoners advice on bikes as well as just some bike talk. 

If you love mountain biking, post a picture of your bike or perhaps a video. It's up to you! 

I thoroughly enjoy what I do on a bike




Here's me out in Montana de Oro. The trails have since been redone and I've progressed in my abilities to ride out on that single-track, but a good video all the same (I suppose)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LgpqePmHkoo

I ride a Norco Range 3. it's pretty much all after-market parts now and I love it. I'll post some pics of some jumps later


----------



## Budist (Jan 31, 2012)

sweet video!


----------



## nug thug (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks dude, I really love getting out riding a bike


----------



## CSI Stickyicky (Jan 31, 2012)

Sweet shit, dude. I love bicycling, in any form.


----------



## nug thug (Jan 31, 2012)

Yeah it really is a great thing to do. I use to be a lot more into road cycling, but then I got a mountain bike and I lost sight of the stress that one can feel out on busy roads. I hope to ride up the Highway 1 soon though, but besides that my road bike is just for commuting these days. I haven't done a century of any sorts in a long time. Here are some shots of where I go when I get out on a bike as well as a few injuries. The two of the grasshoppers is a subspecies of Dracotettix monstrosus that we identified and had registered.


BTW; CSI Stickicky, if you've got any photos you'd like to share of where you go on a bike or of your bike, feel free. It's a diverse sport


----------



## Budist (Jan 31, 2012)

ouch! that must have hurt


----------



## nug thug (Jan 31, 2012)

Technically, three separate crashes are being shown. The one of me falling is a still I pulled from my video camera that is mounted to the side of my helmet. I didn't get hurt in it, but I have enjoyed the picture. My leg bleeding is another incident and one of the three shots is showing it before it began to really bleed. The shoulder one cut me up on my hip/ass and I don't know if anyone wants to see my hairy ass here. 
I may get some photos of some different jumps, but that wouldn't be for a little.


----------



## gamebreaker81 (Jan 31, 2012)

I just got back into mt biking picked up a 29er hard tail cannon dale sl4. I used to have a Gary fisher Joshua f4 a long time ago....


----------



## nug thug (Jan 31, 2012)

Nice dude, that's a good means of getting out there for sure


----------



## chickenpoop (Jan 31, 2012)

360 tail taps all day


----------



## nug thug (Feb 1, 2012)

I never have gotten into BMX. The pavement isn't usually my friend.


----------



## smang (Feb 9, 2012)

Hey whats up fellow Mountain bikers, 

wondering if there are any fellow downhillers in the crowd?
Been at it for 3 years with some street and park riding. 

What bikes do you guys have ?


----------



## nug thug (Feb 9, 2012)

Admittedly, I don't have a downhill bike, but I would enjoy having one when I've got the extra money. Some of the best downhill trails in California are around me, but so are some of the best "all-mountain" singletrack trails, so ultimately I have a Norco Range. It's 160mm travel, so you get an idea.


----------



## ultraviolet pirate (Feb 10, 2012)

awesome to see other people who love to ride. im trying to get some kids into mountain biking, which is why i dont have a nice bike lol.


----------



## smang (Feb 11, 2012)

Hahaha, Fully loaded to the tits Devinci Wilson, sadly cars are also taking over and will see how this season goes and will decide if I continue or move onto cars. 
I'm heading up to Whistler hopefully that will change my perspective !


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Feb 12, 2012)

It's been a couple of years since I have been able to get out and ride. I really miss it...


----------



## nug thug (Feb 12, 2012)

smang said:


> Hahaha, Fully loaded to the tits Devinci Wilson, sadly cars are also taking over and will see how this season goes and will decide if I continue or move onto cars.
> I'm heading up to Whistler hopefully that will change my perspective !


Nice dude! For the sake of how much I personally enjoy the sport, I hope you stick with it! Sweet bike by the way



Mithrandir420 said:


> It's been a couple of years since I have been able to get out and ride. I really miss it...


ahh, as more and more responsibilities take hold it becomes harder to get out; this I understand 
looks like you're having some fun in that shot though


----------



## smang (Feb 12, 2012)

For sure !
Its awesome though if you have time to head back up do it again for sure !

Paid so much for my bike would be a shame to let it go.
I'll see how my expenses go because I really want to take up track racing next year !


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Feb 12, 2012)

My goal is to have my bike back together by April or May. <fingers crossed!>


----------



## smang (Feb 13, 2012)

Do it up, what style ?
XC/AM or DH ?
Or anything else ?


----------



## nug thug (Feb 16, 2012)

Ahhh the tricky thing about names; when I was on some XC trails on Vancouver Island, I had to wonder what the DH trails looked like.


----------



## smang (Feb 16, 2012)

Hahaha, i'm hitting up Whistler this year should be fun!


----------



## nug thug (Feb 18, 2012)

That'll be awesome. If I get the chance to, I hope to make it up there as well.


----------



## dangledo (Feb 18, 2012)

got a cannondale rush 1000 with a lefty... looking at the new 29er


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Feb 18, 2012)

I'd still love to get to Whistler. I have been DHing at Northstar, and in Big Bear (So Cal) when they still had lifts running. My DH bike was a Yeti DH 9. My current (incomplete) rig is a Cove G Spot. The photo I posted earlier is me at N* on my G spot. Ahhhh... good times!


----------



## smang (Feb 19, 2012)

dangledo said:


> got a cannondale rush 1000 with a lefty... looking at the new 29er


I'd stay away from Cannondale TBH.
Have worked in shops and i've had to file more warranty claims with Cannondale then with any other brand and not only in one area such as XC but from road to DH.

the DH9 was a sick bike back in the day!


----------



## dangledo (Feb 19, 2012)

after snapping fork head on a specialized, and rear shock bracket on a fisher/and trek. I went back to cannondale... fastest, and strongest dual sport ive owned... only problem i had was the lefty shock, a seal wasnt set right and the lock out broke. after they replaced with a newer, larger lefty max at no cost, i havent had a problem. Now its the only lock out thats lasted, even longer than any fox shox Ive owned. For what I do anyway


----------



## nug thug (Jul 1, 2012)

backyard jump

View attachment 2236006


----------



## sykk (Jul 19, 2012)

I love my mountain bike. Ill posty up some pics of my second favorite ride this evening.


----------



## ultraviolet pirate (Jul 23, 2012)

its not a mountain bike, but a few weeks ago i found a 1983 murray X24 bmx, the blue and chrome one, in very good shape. its a trip down memory lane and a blast to ride. after cleaning and oiling the chain yesterday i amazed myself and several children by pulling and riding a wheelie for about a hundred feet. its one of the coolest bikes i own.


----------



## nug thug (Sep 27, 2012)

Going to Santa Cruz and then shooting up the I5 for a long drive to Ashland. Kick ass trail riding for days.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Sep 30, 2012)

Sweet pics of the grasshoppers.

I'm interested in purchasing a bike next year and want the best all around bike for the money.

I have been looking at the 2013 Trek Marlin 29er, is there anything wrong with this choice?

Any recommendations and advice is appreciated.


Subscribed


----------



## SFguy (Sep 30, 2012)

i have a gary fisher, opie.. its a couple years old nothin fancy like what yall have, that was a badass video im down by SLO man we should ride sometime, ill oil up my chain...lol


----------



## BikesAndBud (Dec 23, 2012)

I used to have a real mtb but lack of money riding spots and riding pals I've switched over to freestyle mtb. I ride with all bmxrs and am usually crusing the streets but you'll find me chillen at the skatepark or blasting some dirt jumps on my custom built stout bikes build.


----------



## unoithere (Feb 13, 2017)

nug thug said:


> Going to Santa Cruz and then shooting up the I5 for a long drive to Ashland. Kick ass trail riding for days.


HIGH All, been Awhile...hoping your still out Kick ass trail riding!!!


----------



## eddy600 (Feb 13, 2017)

Knolly chilcotin saint group my Park bike a little dated but nice for drinkin & ski liftin


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jul 12, 2020)

Man is this thread dated!


----------

